# كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع



## روح العنبر (1 يوليو 2013)

*

كريم التبيض الخاص بالركب والاكواع

عباره عن :

1/ ماسك خاص لتفتيح المنطقه يوضع على الركب والاكواع ويغطى بكيس نايلون من 2 الى 4 ساعات او اكثر حسب الرغبه ثم تغسل باستخدام الليفه الخاصة بالجسم للتخلص من الجلد القاسي والميت بالمنطقه وهذي صورته :






2/ كريم خاص لتفيح المنطقة بعد التخلص من الجلد الميت يستعمل مرتين على الركب والاكواع وهذي صورته :





الكريم اكثر من رائع والكثير جربوه واعجبتهم النتائج وزي ماقلت من قبل ماانزل اي منتج الابعد نجاحه واعجاب الزبائن :

السعر للكريم : 350

بالنسبة للتوصيل اذا كان داخل الرياض بيكون عن طريق مندوب ب 50 ريال واما خارج الرياض بعد التحويل برقم الحساب عن طريق شركات الشحن مثل الزاجل والصاعدي او فيديكس ...الخ

للتواصل على الجوال و الواتس اب : 0562475977
*


----------



## روح العنبر (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (5 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------

